# 2005 American Spray Technologies 420



## clariscy (Aug 16, 2011)

This machine was upgraded with the split tanks and Quincy qt-10 Pump and 33hp Diesel motor. It also has dual lines on it. I guess you could say with all the bells and whistles. My boss bought it to turn it in to a seal coat machine but I talked him out of it. The motor has 308 Hours on it and it cranks on the first try. The only thing it needs is the guns they where missing when we bought it. I wil post pics as soon as I pull it out of the building. If you have any questions hit me up. Best Offer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JerryJ (Sep 6, 2016)

Do you still have this machine for sell I'm interested


----------



## jesus Llamas (Nov 10, 2021)

clariscy said:


> This machine was upgraded with the split tanks and Quincy qt-10 Pump and 33hp Diesel motor. It also has dual lines on it. I guess you could say with all the bells and whistles. My boss bought it to turn it in to a seal coat machine but I talked him out of it. The motor has 308 Hours on it and it cranks on the first try. The only thing it needs is the guns they where missing when we bought it. I wil post pics as soon as I pull it out of the building. If you have any questions hit me up. Best Offer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


please send me a quote regarding the machine


----------

